# Rub n buff



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I just found out about this stuff and it is amazing!. It is used to give a metallic coating to metal and plastic. It is somewhat expensive but a small tube goes a long way.

I bought a cool mirrored medicine cabinet on craigslist that was a gaudy gold and I used silver rub n buff and totally transformed it. I have used in on picture frames , hinges , doorknobs and lamps.

I had a ugly tan dingy back-splash behind my stove that I also used the silver on and it looks like metal tiles now. Great stuff...just wanted ya all to know.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

hmmm, ;thanks , never heard of it but it looks neat


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Have used it in the past....lovely metallic colors as well...


----------

